

What the Hell Does a “Business Guy” Do? - cschmidt
http://www.softwarebyrob.com/2011/04/19/what-the-hell-does-a-business-guy-do

======
salemh
"I need to be clear: if you have any interest in learning marketing, I
heartily encourage you to keep your equity and learn this stuff yourself. A
developer who can market is an amazing combination." "if you have any interest
in learning marketing" change that to coding.

Simple statements != results. The comment of sales, sales sales is spot on
that it is not easy, nor intuitive to "most."

------
gallerytungsten
Sales, sales, sales. Always be selling. Lots of people claim they can; few
actually can.

